
Douglas McIlroy - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Douglas_McIlroy
======
peter_d_sherman
Excerpt:

"McIlroy is attributed the quote

"The real hero of programming is the one who writes _negative code_ ,"[31]

where the meaning of negative code is taken to be similar to the famous Apple
developer team anecdote[32] (i.e., when a change in a program source makes the
number of lines of code decrease ('negative' code), while its overall quality,
readability or speed improves)."

~~~
dragonwriter
The _negative code_ quote echoes the famous quote of Antoine de Saint-Exupéry:

“It seems that perfection is attained not when there is nothing more to add,
but when there is nothing more to remove.”

